# Proxxon



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Just bought the long neck angle grinder from Proxxon. I have a few of the Sabuur Tooth carving wheels. I have a couple of the King Authur chainsaw wheels, but because of previous injuries, I probably won't try them again. Any other do's and don't on this?


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

I had some close calls with this whole family of tools. I changed direction and got the Stihl chainsaw dime and quarter bars and chains and got some directions on carving. Same worries just 8lbs heavier. I have gone the more protection route. Got leather palmed nomex/stainless cloth gloves. Added gauntlets made from old kevlar body armor. Getting good at toadstools ?? Look forward to carving information as folks get familiar with this forum. Thanks to all. steve


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well with any of these hand held tools, make sure you have a good grip with both hands, its tempting to use one hand sometimes, but those things can jump, as your probably well aware of…i know the cutting wheels that are a finer grit are easier to handle and control..the coarse ones are a real handful…be careful monte…but enjoy your new tool..


----------



## bowtie (Dec 23, 2011)

like griz said "use both hands" i like mine, easier to handle than a right angle grinder. watch the shaft lock i accidently hit mine at times.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Do use it safely. Don't cut any o yer digits off.


----------



## Granddaddy1 (May 16, 2012)

I tried the Lancelot wheels and they scared me to death. I returned them the next day. I'd like to try the Gallahad wheels, but haven't picked one up yet. Most of my stuff is done with flap sander wheels.

Be very careful!


----------



## holzmichel (Jan 7, 2010)

Carve carefully using both hands. Be careful not to overheat the engine.
Didn't have problems with the sawburr, chainsaw or arbortech discs up to now, no matter what size.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

All comments above are excellent. I use mine quite a lot as it removes waste rapidly. But because it does remove wood very fast, I learned the best amount of pressure to apply on the wood by using it. I'd like to add a couple of suggestions. Wearing protective gloves could be a bad thing IF you allow your gloved digits to get too close to the running burr. I the saburr catches the glove, the result could be very bad. Secondly, be sure to hold it firmly with BOTH hands and move it always from left to right and not back and forth. Do not move it from right to left as it could run away or jump which could damage your work piece. I enjoy and use mine a lot when I need to remove wood quickly and accurately. It is easy to control especially with its adjustable speed. But as in all power tool, using it safely requires full attention/concentration when you have it running. Stop the unit and let it cool when it starts to get hot. If you are right handed, hold the long neck with your left hand as if you are holding a tennis racket and with the right hand around the body where the two pads are. I apply a firm grip with both hands and have had no problem controlling it. I prefer it over the Dremel - stalls and get too hot easily and waaay too loud!


----------



## MichaelA (Jun 29, 2010)

Monte try and think of these wheel tools as no different than a angle grinder or chainsaw. If you set the cutting edge into your work similar to driving a tip of a chainsaw into a tree. It will jump back at you. The same way a chisel will. That you sharpen on your grinder (wheel) if you pass the center of the rotation. Try some less aggressive wheels and if the proxxon is variable speed slow it down and practice on a 2×6 clamped down. If the proxxon has a handle use it. If it doesn't keep both hands on the grinder don't use any wheel or burr that is aggressive. Take a look at the arboretech guard that comes on the 2" grinder. They have placed it so the owners don't use the part of the cutting wheel that can easily hurt the operator. I know any tool can bring hrs. of enjoyment. Also wear protective clothing and safety glasses as these wheels can and will send wood chips flying.Well Monte be safe and enjoy your new tool.Keep on being creative and I look forward to seeing your next project!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

